# Advice...having trouble keeping board straight on heel edge



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent advice. Thank you very much.

I will check my shoulders and in looking back at last night I think I may be twisting my upper body to face forward. This may be the cause of me steering to the left a lot when on my heels. 

Other times if I were to reduce my edge angle I feel like I'm close to riding flat and worried I would eventually catch an edge (so I tend to ride the edge harder...which now makes me realize what I'm probably steering hard to the left again). Seems like I just need to get out of that concern of thinking I'm riding flat when I reduce edge angle. Did that make sense?:dunno:

Thanks again


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It's ok to ride flat based once in a while also... you just have to be able to get to the edges quickly if you need to. People get a little concerned riding flat based due to the board wandering a bit under you but if you're confident enough in your turning/stopping ability don't stress and enjoy the extra speed you'll get from the flat bottom


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome Thanks. Time to work out the rustiness...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks all for the inputs.

I stood on my board again today (not in snow but in the living room) and feel like the 18/3 settings are not as comfortable. It for some reason causes me to have a more difficult time bending my knees. When I do bend my knees they tend to bend to the left and my upper body wants to follow. I played with a duck setting and it's a lot more comfortable (at least on land..haha). I'm able to bend my knees and naturally square my shoulders to remain parallel with the board. Next week I'll hit the slopes again and give the duck stance a shot. Many of my friends ride duck instead of forward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Snowolf -
Yep go your PM. Great info as always. Thanks and I know it will help a lot!


----------

